# The shows that should be brought back and/or re-created.



## SonicNintendo (Jun 25, 2009)

The title says it all.

I think they should revamp Match Game.  The one from the 70's and 80's are funny (i get repeats on GSN).


----------



## RandyPanda (Jun 25, 2009)

The Pretender.  That show was awesome, but got canceled right after the fourth season, which left off on a pretty big cliffhanger.  There have been two TV movies taking place after the season four finale, and though TNT said there would be three, there still isn't one.  If anyone's interested in the show, the first season's up on iTunes.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 25, 2009)

I wish they would make a sequel to Avatar: The Last Airbender, but I don't see how they could... At least they're making a movie.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jun 25, 2009)

i would love it if some network brought maude back. i like dorothy on the golden girls, but i think bea arthur was better as maude. i'd rather have the opportunity to see _that_ six hours a day over the golden girls.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jun 25, 2009)

Blastoise428 said:


> I wish they would make a sequel to Avatar: The Last Airbender, but I don't see how they could... At least they're making a movie.


Well....the ending of Book 3 felt rushed. Even with a total of 4(was it 5?) episodes dedicated to the final battle, the battle felt rushed and they didn't really tell us much after the ending. For example, what happened to Azula? Did Zuko find his mother? Will there ever be more Air Benders? If not, then what happens to the Avatar after the cycle starts again?

The movie is just a retelling of Book 1. There will also be movies of Books 2 and 3. Right now, I'm a bit disappointed with how the movie is turning out, but I hope it looks better when they release it.

Aside from the much needed Avatar sequel, I'm not sure what they should bring back.


----------



## Shellos (Jun 26, 2009)

speaking of game shows, i would love to see a remake of press your luck. :) besides from the whole guy-memorized-the-board-pattern mishap, it was a really nicely crafted game show.


----------



## Departure Song (Jun 26, 2009)

Shellos said:


> speaking of game shows, i would love to see a remake of press your luck. :) besides from the whole guy-memorized-the-board-pattern mishap, it was a really nicely crafted game show.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whammy!_The_All-New_Press_Your_Luck


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Jun 26, 2009)

The A-Team.


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 26, 2009)

Friends.  Loved that show.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 26, 2009)

The Amanda Show.
Yes, it is kinda a stupid show, but I have very fond nostaligic memorys of it. I'm not sure if Amanda Bynes would be able to host the same way since she's much older now, but they could make it work. They could bring back all of the familer cast members too. The show would probably have to change a bit due to older acters, but that doesn't mean they couldn't stay silly and random like the originals.
Sorry, it's just that I think The Amanda Show was to kind of show you could watch and laugh about as a young child, but could still watch and enjoy as a preteen/teenager. Does anybody else feel that way? O_o;;;

I dunno. I liked the show a lot, but it stopped airing. :<

Edit: I just remembered somethuing else! INVADER ZIM.
Seriously, air it again. I'd watch Gir any day any time.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh god the Amanda Show was ridiculous and great. :'D


----------



## Bombsii (Jun 26, 2009)

Hustle. The *proper* hustle. I thought it lost most of its charm by ridding itself of two of the best actors, replacing them with kinda insignificant characters and setting themselves in the credit crunch with makes all of their cons less interesting and on a lower scale. But I think this is just my view. :(

Bring back the proper hustle with the old team. (Marc Warren forever)


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jun 26, 2009)

> speaking of game shows, i would love to see a remake of press your luck. :) besides from the whole guy-memorized-the-board-pattern mishap, it was a really nicely crafted game show


They had Whammy!The all new....Luck  but thats all repeats.  They should remake that too.

I agree with the Amanda Show comment; I could see it becoming a sort of SNL-like show.


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd say Firefly, except if they brought it back it would almost definitely stop being good at some point and ruin the greatness of the show. :(


----------



## IcySapphire (Jun 26, 2009)

A new Mario and Zelda cartoon would be great--only this time, they could be more faithful to the games.

Oh yeah, bring back Jem, only rather than the heroines simply shape-shifting into their rock star alter egos, why not a full blown transformation sequence?


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jun 26, 2009)

I like the idea of the new Mario/Zelda cartoons.  It would bring a new meaning to "Saturday Morning Cartoons" for game lovers.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 27, 2009)

Animaniacs and Pinky and the Brain (preferably without Elmyra) . Or at least do some more Animaniacs spinoffs in the vein of PaTB.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jun 27, 2009)

I say Figure it Out and Double Dare 2000.  I would SO be on DD 2000


----------



## Erif (Jun 28, 2009)

Notoriously Unknown said:


> The Amanda Show.


This



Butterfree said:


> I'd say Firefly, except if they brought it back it would almost definitely stop being good at some point and ruin the greatness of the show. :(


and this.

I would also like them to bring back all the awesome cartoons from Nick and Cartoon Network, because they're just to awesome for the shit cartoons they have now. CatDog, Hey Arnold, Space Invader Zim, Dexter's Laboratory, you know, the old stuff. The old Toonami, or just a new, better than the previous Toonami maybe. <3


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jun 28, 2009)

Figure It Out!
All That!
The Amanda Show
Little Britain USA (or Little Britain for that matter)
Whose Line is it Anyway? (either with Drew or Clive, I don't care.)
Monty Python's Flying Circus (I don't care if they have a new cast as long as Cleese and co. are writing the material.)

All That! was like SNL for kids and therefore it's awesome. Plus The Amanda Show. I still remember that "Dear Ashley" segment with the robber barging in. Nick today's just Spongebob reruns and idiotic sitcoms about kids. I wants me Ashley back.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 29, 2009)

> Whose Line is it Anyway? (either with Drew or Clive, I don't care.)


Whoooooooose Liiiiiiiiiine <3333

They could just record every performance the Comedy Store Players do in London (which is essentially the same thing, often with former-WL people like Greg Proops) and air it twice a week. Sure, it's not as PG-rated as WLiiA -when they ask the audience for a movie genre, someone will inevitably yell "porn!" - which the actors will proceeded to act out on stage - but it's _funny _X3


----------



## Yarnchu (Jun 29, 2009)

....They cancelled Who's Line? :(

I never watched it on TV, but that show is awesome. That definitely needs to be revived.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jun 30, 2009)

How about a new Pyramid?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 4, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Whoooooooose Liiiiiiiiiine <3333
> 
> They could just record every performance the Comedy Store Players do in London (which is essentially the same thing, often with former-WL people like Greg Proops) and air it twice a week. Sure, it's not as PG-rated as WLiiA -when they ask the audience for a movie genre, someone will inevitably yell "porn!" - which the actors will proceeded to act out on stage - but it's _funny _X3


YESPLEASE.

I dare someone to shout out porn then Barney.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 4, 2009)

Years ago, there was this show on the BBC where they bring in a family and make them control a CGI army a la _Total War_. It was all historically accurate and everything, and they even had military historians telling us about how the original battle went. Sure, it probably had a core audience of five people and the computer graphics would look like shit these days, but god I loved that series. I'm really sad that I can't remember the name of it any more. ):


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jul 5, 2009)

I everyone would agree that although it isnt a show, Veronica Taylor needs to return on Pokemon.

As far as shows, A show where the host goes behind the scenes of many shows.


----------



## sagefo (Jul 7, 2009)

X-files, all the way. David Duchovny is getting pretty old though, i guess.


----------



## Skylands (Jul 8, 2009)

Invader Zim and the old Digmon series are the minor ones I would like to be brought back.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 10, 2009)

Why do you guys want Invader ZIM to be brought back?  Yeah, it was cancelled by Nick, but Jhonen was bored of it anyway.


----------



## Arkinea (Jul 10, 2009)

The Twilight Zone. :)


----------



## Flareth (Jul 11, 2009)

surskitty said:


> Why do you guys want Invader ZIM to be brought back?  Yeah, it was cancelled by Nick, but Jhonen was bored of it anyway.


And he clearly stated he would not go back to it if Nick brought it back....or something like that.

Shows I want to return: Animaniacs, Pinky and the Brain, Catdog, and Rocko's Modern Life.


----------



## Erika (Jul 14, 2009)

Flareth said:


> Animaniacs and Pinky and the Brain (preferably without Elmyra) . Or at least do some more Animaniacs spinoffs in the vein of PaTB.


[/thread]
QFT
WIN
 + Any other fun internet lingo that you kids use nowadays. 

Flareth, you never cease to amaze me. _Never. _


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jul 14, 2009)

> [/thread]
> QFT
> WIN
> + Any other fun internet lingo that you kids use nowadays.


O_o.  You werent a kid that long ago.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 14, 2009)

Arrested Development. Why did it have to stop :(


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 14, 2009)

> O_o. You werent a kid that long ago.


Erika is 20 years old. You haven't given your age, but I'm going to hazard a guess that you're between the ages of 11 and 14. Discussion over.


----------



## Aisling (Jul 14, 2009)

Notoriously Unknown said:


> The Amanda Show.


Yes



> INVADER ZIM.


No
that show has produced so much badly drawn mpreg art that I cannot unsee and obnoxious fangirls I cannot unmeet. I liked the show at first but for the most part I hate its fandom


I don't know about you guys but I want some more Thundercats.
I wouldn't mind seeing Animaniacs come back, but only if they bring Richard Stone back to life first, otherwise it would probably only be about ... 75% as appealing as it once was.


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 15, 2009)

FUCK YEAH THUNDERCATS <3 best post (well best part of a post)


----------



## Erika (Jul 15, 2009)

THUNDER! THUNDER! THUNDERCATS! HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO~


----------



## Aisling (Jul 15, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> FUCK YEAH THUNDERCATS <3 best post (well best part of a post)


Why not best post :[?

I'm having a really hard time remembering what kind of stuff I watched as a kid... that I actually liked enough to go want to see again. I only remember the stuff I didn't like, like _Cubix_ or something like that.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jul 15, 2009)

> You haven't given your age, but I'm going to hazard a guess that you're between the ages of 11 and 14. Discussion over.


I'm 13.



> I don't know about you guys but I want some more Thundercats.


Thundercats?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 15, 2009)

A new Star Trek show needs to be made; I was seven when Next Generation ended. D:

Firefly definitely needs to be brought back.

And...the TV movie/pilot episode of Virtuality that recently showed needs to become a series.

[/geekpost]


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes, I'm fully aware that this will never happen but...

Classic Dr Who stories remade for today, or at least more elements of the old show included in the current series. Meh,maybe it's just a British thing. Or just a nerd thing :/


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 15, 2009)

Slartibartfast said:


> A new Star Trek show needs to be made; I was seven when Next Generation ended. D:


In my opinion, the newer the series, the worse they are. So unless they made a new one that's ultra mega super amazing, it probably wouldn't be too good. They should stick to the original series theme of exploration, not "we're in a different quadrant of the galaxy we have to get home" or "He have to save the earth from aliens! (but we know you know we're going to succeed because there's already been four different series set after this series ends)"


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 16, 2009)

> I'm 13.


My spidey senses never lie.

also


> Years ago, there was this show on the BBC where they bring in a family and make them control a CGI army a la Total War. It was all historically accurate and everything, and they even had military historians telling us about how the original battle went. Sure, it probably had a core audience of five people and the computer graphics would look like shit these days, but god I loved that series. I'm really sad that I can't remember the name of it any more. ):


Just found out that it was called Time Commanders - and eerily, it does use a modified Rome: Total War engine. :o


----------



## November11 (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm still waiting for the day that they decide to bring back _the Crystal Maze_.. don't know what Richard o'brien's doing at the moment, but I do prefer him to Ed.. er.. the other one :c
I used to always watch that show.
ah, what are the chances they would remake it..?

still, while I'm reminiscing, _Interceptor_ must make a return. I know it was rejected the first time a comeback proposed, but that was ITV being ridiculous.. and anyway, today's television lacks ridiculous and flamboyant game shows.. tsk.


----------



## Aisling (Jul 29, 2009)

oh my god guys I just remembered another one

_The Little Lulu Show_.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Aug 2, 2009)

Looking back on the whole Mario/Zelda cartoon thing, I am beginning to think how great an idea it is and it will take my mind off the whole "ruined Pokemon anime" thing.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Aug 3, 2009)

_Rocko's Modern Life_. I have the complete series on pirate DVD. Now that's dedication XD.


----------



## Zuu (Aug 3, 2009)

Candle Cove.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Aug 6, 2009)

The Amanda Show
and Kappa mikey (at least put it on a channel i dont have to subscribe for)
and Invader Zim


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 7, 2009)

I know, this is a little late, but:



> Monty Python's Flying Circus (I don't care if they have a new cast as long as Cleese and co. are writing the material.)


Okay, usually I wouldn't do this, but I think the situation merits it.

*NO.*

That said, I cannot think of a single show that would be improved were it brought back/remade. All I can imagine is a downward spiral into mediocrity (in the case of those that ended on a high note) or more of the same from the ones post-downward spiral.

_Maybe_ something like Twilight Zone.


----------

